# siggy 35 1.4 Art



## Chuck Alaimo (Oct 2, 2014)

Alright, I am in either GAS mode or GAS prevention mode...lol. Renting the Art lens for for a week and a half. Moist say this lens rocks, a little worried about some of the focus issues others have had (which i guess is more prevalent in the 50mm?). So there ya go, I'll have it from the 3rd-13th. It will see 2 weddings, 1 engagement shoot and 1 senior session --- so that should be a pretty solid test!!!!


----------



## gigabellone (Oct 3, 2014)

I had literally zero problems with the AF on my Sigma 35/1.4, it didn't even need micro-adjustment. It's my favorite lens, love at first sight. I have a much easier time focusing on the center point on my 6D, but outer points aren't less accurate, just slower at catching focus.
I really hope you'll enjoy the lens as much as i do!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 3, 2014)

I have not had any problem with my 35A either. I put it through Focal and the recommended adjustment was 2. Well within the standards.

Good for you for trying it out for yourself instead of just basing your decision on what you read on an Internets Tubes forum.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Oct 3, 2014)

just got in like 2 hours ago...i already really like it!!!!.... At the stage, the only real Q is do i use the new lensrentals lenskeeper program, or, do i get a new copy from b&h....hmmmmmmmm. to soon to tell. shooting DMX tonight, a wedding tomorrow, if the weather is good then a shoot on sunday and monday --- unless it does a 180 on me I think I will be owning this lens!!!


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Oct 3, 2014)

i do think i like!!!!


----------



## Eldar (Oct 3, 2014)

I am one of the unlucky ones with this lens. It was phenomenal to being with. I did a FoCal and everything seemed to be just fine. After a couple of weeks I noticed that I got more and more images OOF and I redid a FoCal. It had shifted quite a bit. +7 if memory serves me right. 

The 50 Art was useless. I got one, where focus was so unstable I was unable to do a FoCal calibration, so I returned it and got a new one. The new one was no better, so I have returned it and got my money back. I will not buy a Sigma lens again, until I read that they have made a quantum leap in AF on Canon bodies. A real pity, considering the phenomenal optical performance, especially on the 50 Art.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Oct 3, 2014)

a few more...


Eldar said:


> I am one of the unlucky ones with this lens. It was phenomenal to being with. I did a FoCal and everything seemed to be just fine. After a couple of weeks I noticed that I got more and more images OOF and I redid a FoCal. It had shifted quite a bit. +7 if memory serves me right.
> 
> The 50 Art was useless. I got one, where focus was so unstable I was unable to do a FoCal calibration, so I returned it and got a new one. The new one was no better, so I have returned it and got my money back. I will not buy a Sigma lens again, until I read that they have made a quantum leap in AF on Canon bodies. A real pity, considering the phenomenal optical performance, especially on the 50 Art.



this is exactly what I was worried about --- and unfortunately without a 2 month rental period it will be hard to tell if this lens will shift on me after time....


----------



## Eldar (Oct 3, 2014)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> this is exactly what I was worried about --- and unfortunately without a 2 month rental period it will be hard to tell if this lens will shift on me after time....


To be fair, It seems most people are happy with their 35 Art and the drifting issue I have had may have been an isolated case.


----------



## sunnyVan (Oct 3, 2014)

I liked it very much. It has had zero problem. None at all. I still like it but find it redundant now that I have a normal zoom at 2.8. I am selling my sigma 35.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Oct 3, 2014)

sunnyVan said:


> I liked it very much. It has had zero problem. None at all. I still like it but find it redundant now that I have a normal zoom at 2.8. I am selling my sigma 35.



i sold my 24-70 a while back in favor of the 24 and the 50...but I have been finding that for a lot of things I wanted something in between...hence why I have been considering the 35 (and yup, shooting at 35 on my 16-35 just to get a better feel for the FOV of a 35). If I do end up buying it then I may end up selling something...maybe...or...maybe GAS will deny selling anything!!!...lol


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Oct 4, 2014)

here's some more....I think me and this lens are bonding quite nicely...


----------

